# What is it?



## dado150 (Mar 11, 2014)

Any thoughts what this is in her ear?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thats very similar to the lesions my partridge has on her comb and over her eye. So maybe fowl pox?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would need to see a better pic. That looks awfully close to the ear.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Sorry my picture didn't show up. Dado , you can see it 8n the thread I posted a few days ago "fowl pox"& see it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My get on it is it's something like a bumble foot. My one hen had one. I soaked it with a rag and really warm Epsom salts or even water, take a tweezers and pull it out. That's all I had to do.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

My first thought was favus on the lobe. Since it's coming OUT of the ear, it's not favus. Seminolewind has dealt with whatever it is, I'd follow her advice.


----------



## dado150 (Mar 11, 2014)

My sister suggested the Epsom salt water soak also. It does seem to be IN her ear. At first I thought she had been pooped on . lol. I'll look up the fowl pox. Thanks all.
Dale


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

looks like she only used half of the frankenstein costume...sorry that was the first thing that crossed my mind.

keep us updated on the outcome. hope all works out!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Dang I'm learning a bunch from you guys. Please keep us posted.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

When I get home this weekend, I have pictures of it.


----------

